# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Cheapest building rubble rubbish tip Perth? NOR

## autogenous

Im north the river.  Whats the cheapest building rubble only rubbish tip north of Perth. Please! 
And thankyou!

----------


## autogenous

Yes, I concur, skips are cheaper but I don't have much rubble. Mostly sand and dried mortar from rendering.

----------


## Optimus

So why are you trying to find the cheapest if it's not alot?

----------


## toooldforthis

> Im north the river.  Whats the cheapest building rubble only rubbish tip north of Perth. Please! 
> And thankyou!

  
well, north is a pretty big area.
I've used Red Hill free cause I had a Mundaring Shire tip pass
but I think next time I would pay for a skip cause building rubble was too hard/heavy on the trailer

----------

